# Vintage Citizen Chrono Master



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

I took delivery this morning of one of Citizen's early electro-mechanical watches an X8 Chrono Master - I had taken a shot at this one despite it being described as non-working, even after battery change because it looked to be in pretty good condition. I got it for a very reasonable price, but of course that would depend on whether Paul would be able to breathe life into it as he had done with my X8 Chronometer.

On arrival I thought I'd open it up (not least so I could use the special tool and case holder I'd bought at the same time!) and have a look at the battery. First thing was that the battery was not quite right - it was correct power but was a tad too thin. And when I lifted it out I noticed that the lower battery contact was out of position. So I re-located that and tried a correct battery, and whadda you know, it fired up immediately! :thumbsup:

A few hours later and it seems to be running fine. The dial hands and case are almost mint, but the back is heavily scratched for some reason. Serial number shows 1968 production. I have a 1971 catalog showing this model at an original price of JPY32,000.

Original brushed finished radiates around the top of the case:










The back with its unique design:










Here's the special tool and case holder:










And finally the 25jewel movement:



















Stephen


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I only have one thing to say...

WOW!


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

That's a lovely watch & has been added to my ever growing 'wants' list.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

FuriousPig said:


> That's a lovely watch & has been added to my ever growing 'wants' list.


I was after one of these because this model, marked 'electric' when first launched in 1966 was Japan's first electric / electronic watch so it was something of a milestone. I wasn't sure how much I'd like it, but on the wrist it looks classy and unusual. It wasn't produced for very long, being superceded by the Cosmotrons as the technology quickly developed. Pity the back is scratched, but the rest is very nice:



















Stephen


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

I hadn't realised it was the predecessor to the Cosmotron. This one, however, is a far better looking watch & I do like the Cosmotron.

It seems to have an excessive amount of jewels in it, more so when you think it's electronic. Do they all do something?


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

FuriousPig said:


> I hadn't realised it was the predecessor to the Cosmotron. This one, however, is a far better looking watch & I do like the Cosmotron.
> 
> It seems to have an excessive amount of jewels in it, more so when you think it's electronic. Do they all do something?


It was the highest jeweled electronic model - the slightly later X8 Chronometer had 19. I presume they all do something, but I don't know what! Remember though that the battery and electronics effectively replace the mainspring, otherwise the gear train and balance are mechanical. No doubt others with more know-how can explain this better. As with other makers, Citizen did increase jewel count to indicate increased quality / accuracy - and price.

Stephen


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Morris Minor said:


> FuriousPig said:
> 
> 
> > I hadn't realised it was the predecessor to the Cosmotron. This one, however, is a far better looking watch & I do like the Cosmotron.
> ...


It's all interesting; the only reason I ask is I wondered if there was some extra hidden mechanics in there. My understanding of jewelling watches is that 23 is about maximum where all Jewels do something useful.

The fact that this has 25 gives it an extra 'cool' factor regardless & certainly more desirability in so much as it adds another unique feature to an already unusual watch.

It's lovely, wear it with pride!

Incidentally there is a great article on jewelling watches called 83 Jewels too many (I think).


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

FuriousPig said:


> It's all interesting; the only reason I ask is I wondered if there was some extra hidden mechanics in there. My understanding of jewelling watches is that 23 is about maximum where all Jewels do something useful.
> 
> The fact that this has 25 gives it an extra 'cool' factor regardless & certainly more desirability in so much as it adds another unique feature to an already unusual watch.
> 
> ...


My understanding is that a watch needs 17 jewels to function well and resist wear. The '83 too many' will refer to the rather silly 100 jewel models I imagine, like the Orient Grand Prix Almighty (great name though!) where jewels were added just to be the highest number available.

Maybe Paul will chip in with some more knowledgeable info about jewel functions in these electrics,

Stephen


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Morris Minor said:


> Maybe Paul will chip in with some more knowledgeable info about jewel functions in these electrics,


Very nice Stephen...and glad you won the spanner; it adds a certain je ne sais quoi :yes:

I can't really add anything w.r.t. jewels in electrics other than what you've already correctly said below:



Morris Minor said:


> Remember though that the battery and electronics effectively replace the mainspring, otherwise the gear train and balance are mechanical.


In automatics, it's pretty easy to go higher than 23 and still have each jewel doing "something"; depending on the type of auto wind mechanism, some of those can account for 5-6 additional jewels.

As to the 25 on this movement, it would be interesting to see where they are being used. As to whether they actually make a difference, I doubt it. As you know, the Caravelle / Citizen movement below is a near descendant of your X8 above and many of the pivots now run in brass rather than jewels...and with no ill effect (never seen a worn pivot on these).


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Morris Minor said:


> Serial number shows 1968 production. I have a 1971 catalog showing this model at an original price of JPY32,000.


Just realized how early this is. The ESA Dynotron is regarded as the first electronic balance wheel movement and that appeared in 1967. I'm surprised it was still being sold in 1971; hadn't the more usual X8 appeared by then?


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> In automatics, it's pretty easy to go higher than 23 and still have each jewel doing "something"; depending on the type of auto wind mechanism, some of those can account for 5-6 additional jewels.
> 
> As to the 25 on this movement, it would be interesting to see where they are being used. As to whether they actually make a difference, I doubt it. As you know, the Caravelle / Citizen movement below is a near descendant of your X8 above and many of the pivots now run in brass rather than jewels...and with no ill effect (never seen a worn pivot on these).


As the X8's and then the Cosmotrons developed, the number of jewels came down from 25, through 19 and 12, to 8. So as the technology developed so the need for jeweling also decreased. This also corresponded with them becoming less expensive. I suspect the early high jewel count was partly Citizen saying this new thing is high quality to justify the high price, as well as ensuring the new technology was reliable and long-lived.

Looking at the official technical information book on the X8, it states that 'the power transmitting direction is in reverse to that of a conventional watch so the driving power placed on the train wheels is extremely small. This eliminates troubles originating from worn and damaged parts which occurred due to excessive driving power'. This supports the lack of wear Paul has seen in pivot / brass combination.

Stephen


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Just realized how early this is. The ESA Dynotron is regarded as the first electronic balance wheel movement and that appeared in 1967. I'm surprised it was still being sold in 1971; hadn't the more usual X8 appeared by then?


The first X8 model was marketed in March 1966, so it looks like this was a world first! Here's a link to Citizen's own historical site showing the first version:

http://citizen.jp/discovery/model/1960/citizen_x-8.html

The chronometer grade X8's, i.e. the Chrono Master versions were still available in 1971, alongside a much more extensive range of X8's using the later movements - the 4840, 0840 and 0880. The X8 Chrono Masters were more expensive then than their mechanical Chrono Master counterparet, bar one (the 'Superior Chronometer Special'). There are no X8 Chrono Masters in the 1973 catalog, so 1971 or 1972 must have been their last year.

Stephen


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Morris Minor said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Just realized how early this is. The ESA Dynotron is regarded as the first electronic balance wheel movement and that appeared in 1967. I'm surprised it was still being sold in 1971; hadn't the more usual X8 appeared by then?
> ...


That site only describes it as "Japan's first electronic watch"...not the World's first. But this is where the terminology might get a little lax and is open to interpretation.

"Japan's first electronic watch" would be correct if they are considering all electronic watches. i.e. tuning fork ones as well, since the 214 Accutron was a lot earlier and that is regarded as the World's first electronic due to its transistor.

But back to balance wheel movements. I've only ever read that the ESA Dynotron was the first; never seen any reference to the Citizen X8 being the first...and would they not mention that on their site? Doensen mentions ESA development between 1962 and 1967 and limited marketing in 1967. And for Citizen, the first *prototypes* in March 1966 and presented to press at Osaka Fair of 1967.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> That site only describes it as "Japan's first electronic watch"...not the World's first. But this is where the terminology might get a little lax and is open to interpretation.
> 
> "Japan's first electronic watch" would be correct if they are considering all electronic watches. i.e. tuning fork ones as well, since the 214 Accutron was a lot earlier and that is regarded as the World's first electronic due to its transistor.
> 
> But back to balance wheel movements. I've only ever read that the ESA Dynotron was the first; never seen any reference to the Citizen X8 being the first...and would they not mention that on their site? Doensen mentions ESA development between 1962 and 1967 and limited marketing in 1967. And for Citizen, the first *prototypes* in March 1966 and presented to press at Osaka Fair of 1967.


I've only seen the X8 described as *Japan's* first electro-mechanical watch, I'm sure you're right that Citizen would claim a world first if it were the case - I was only suggesting 'world's first' following your reference to 1967 for the Dynotron :naughty:

Stephen


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Here's an ad from the late 1960's featuring the X8 Chrono Master:










So was messing in photoshop and created this homage' :cowboy: :










Stephen


----------



## CTZ (Aug 29, 2018)

I got this one incoming.....I am curiuos about it :yes:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@Morris Minor good find Stephen, I lam fascinated by these early electro mechanical movements


----------

